
Can You Ever Be Too Smart for Your Own Good? Effects of Cognitive Ability - yasp
https://psyarxiv.com/rpgea/
======
crmrc114
Flowers for Algernon?
[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Flowers_for_Algernon](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Flowers_for_Algernon)

